# احتاج المساعده في برنامج soildwork في اسرع وقتا وشكرا



## k-lach02 (6 مارس 2009)

ابحت عن مساعدة video في امر
Molding او l’outil de moulage
جزاكم الله خيرا:16:


----------



## أسامة علي عمر (11 مارس 2009)

السكب موجود في برنامج solidworks أي سكب في القوالب البلاستيكية بس ياريت تشرح شوي عن الأمر بالعربي يمكن عندي في الكتاب العربي حل إلك


----------



## k-lach02 (11 مارس 2009)

*chokran akhi*

شكرا اخي ان اريد متال لامر molding بالصفة عامة


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مش قادر اعرف بالضبط انت عايز ايه 
بس طبعا سوليد ووركس موجد فيه Mold بكل الاوامر تقريبا بس ما فيهوش ويزارد ممكن يساعدك في اختيار اماكن الرانار، وعلشان تعمل ده انت محتاج لمديول بيركب عليه اسمو IMold 
ولو محتاج انك تشوف Mold Flow لو ما كانتش اسطمبة معقدة اوي ممكن تعتمد على FlowExpress الموجود في سوليد ووركس


----------



## k-lach02 (28 يوليو 2009)

love solidworks merci akhi


----------



## صناعي1 (3 أغسطس 2009)

هذا كتاب تعليم للبرنامج
http://boxstr.com/files/5616227_axr13/solidworks2005&2006_Pdf.pdf
فقط اضغط على الزر الايمن و اختار حفظ save as


----------



## k-lach02 (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا اخي انا حبيت ترسلي فيديو او كتاب يشرح جميع انواع Mold


----------

